# Op amp big muff at 18v ?



## Bobbyd67 (May 10, 2020)

This might be a stupid question but here goes xD can you run a op amp big muff at 12-18V ?

Humm I tried to Google the answer for this but didn't really find anything on it a part that you shouldn't use a 18v power supply on the good old transistors version.

So I got a madbeans opamp big muff and I was tempted to try ... After all many op amp overdrives work at higher voltage.

Also I got a cream pie fuzz too that I would like to test too xD and is there a rule to follow to know if doing so will burn your pedal or not ? A part from the capacitors and op amp voltage rating .


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 11, 2020)

Here are some simple rules:

If it has a charge pump inside
OR
If it has an FV-1 inside
OR 
If the original pedal's marking or manual says "9VDC only"
THEN 
9VDC only.

And of course observe the opamp and capacitor ratings as you mentioned.

The opamp BM should be OK at higher voltage.  However, the clipping diodes set the volume level, so higher voltage may not make any difference.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (May 11, 2020)

Thanks for the info Chuck ! I won't try it then !! Anyways the opamp BM sounds great on 9v already  I was just curious because I have been making a couple of op amp overdrives recently and they all pretty much can run at 18v and I was just curious what difference it would make on a op amp fuzz


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 11, 2020)

Depends on the circuit and what you want it to do.  Gotta evaluate it on a case-by-case basis.


----------

